# Can't inflate Tire - Valve Stem Issue



## popeyeacf

Hi all,

I don't know why I'm having so much difficulty trying to inflate my newer tires. I bought a Black & Decker jump starter / tire inflater combo unit recently and couldn't get the inflater head far into the valve stem, it's tight. It's just as hard to remove it. 
In the past with my old tires, I have this same problem but I resolve it by attaching a valve stem extension first then place the inflater over it. This time it does not work. Can someone suggest a solution?


----------



## qldit

Good Morning popeyeacf, it sounds like the actual air connector on your B&D device is improper.

The device should relatively easily fit the valve stem and allow the valve to be depressed when the lever is in the locked condition.

I suggest you check with the B&D supplier or obtain and fit a new proper attachment to the air delivery hose.
It is very easy to actually break a rubber valve stem if there is too much force involved using any mis-fitting adapter.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## kendallt

check the hose end and see if it has a removeable cap on it, if it can be removed, see if the rubber inside can be flipped, some of those are made to also work with presta valves (normally bicycle) which are much smaller in diameter than the schrader valves on car tires.

ken.


----------



## popeyeacf

Thanks for the responses. The B&D unit has no detachment at the head. It's supposed to be for the car tires but like I said, it's tight when attempting to attach it to the valve stem. I have bad luck with other inflation devices with the same issue. So to save me the headache, can someone tell me what brands and models they are using that work well?


----------



## qldit

Good Afternoon popeyeacf, the one I have is a cheap $60 ALDI supermarket special and it has the best little air compressor in it I have ever used, it is a cheap Chinese item with no brand, it has trouble lights, flashers and all the bells and whistles extra power outlets etc, and puts the branded ones to shame!! LOL!!

Chances are yours might be a cheaper copy!!!! LOL!! You have to laugh don't you!!
That is the way things are going!

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## bruiser

Next time you get tires, have the extra long valve stems put in.

Once upon a time there was a tool that screwed onto the valve stem that would let you pull the valve stem further out so the inflator would fit much better. You might find that item around an auto parts store.


----------



## popeyeacf

qldit said:


> Good Afternoon popeyeacf, the one I have is a cheap $60 ALDI supermarket special and it has the best little air compressor in it I have ever used, it is a cheap Chinese item with no brand, it has trouble lights, flashers and all the bells and whistles extra power outlets etc, and puts the branded ones to shame!! LOL!!
> 
> Chances are yours might be a cheaper copy!!!! LOL!! You have to laugh don't you!!
> That is the way things are going!
> 
> Cheers, qldit.


LOL...Who would ever think a supermarket would be selling air compressors. I'll need to check that store out and return my useless B&D unit (http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5679656)




bruiser said:


> Next time you get tires, have the extra long valve stems put in.
> 
> Once upon a time there was a tool that screwed onto the valve stem that would let you pull the valve stem further out so the inflator would fit much better. You might find that item around an auto parts store.


I have old tire stem extensions but they wouldn't work on my new tires. Maybe buying new extensions and a cheap tire inflater may be all I need.


----------



## Midnight Tech

Evening Popeye....curious question...what's those tires on you're trying to inflate? Wonder if it's those TPMS valves making things difficult....


----------



## qldit

Good Afternoon All, of course there is always the idea of buying a cheap car pump and pinching the end connector off it. They usually fit perfectly to standard valve stems.

The Aldi Supermarkets only have things like "starter packs" as "come-ons" to make their thursday door opening have a ready queue of anxious customers.
They are not a normally stocked item.

That B&D picture looks like that is a pretty basic unit, this cheapy I have has amber flashers, focussed work light, air gauge, 900 amp connectors and capacity, a load of features, plus battery charge progress indicator leds, 3 cigar sockets, a collection of nozzles for other inflation items and is a great little thing. I mainly use it for tyres, but it is good for camping with the power outlets or for connecting an inverter for short useage.
They are incredibly handy items.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## popeyeacf

Midnight Tech,
They are the standard Schrader valve stems. However, the valve stems protrude about 3/8" from the hub caps making it harder to reach to it. A typical cheap tire inflater heads require to be placed far into the valve and that's when I have trouble with, let alone being too tight. 

qldit,
I got myself a 2 gallon air compressor at Walmart very close to this one. (model is marginally different):
http://www.campbellhausfeld.net/web...10001&storeId=10051&productId=65775&langId=-1
The included tire chuck is very short (about 1.5" long) so it's difficult to reach squarely to the tire valve using the coiled hose. Sigh..... I now plan on getting a 6" long air chuck. Almost there.......


----------



## bruiser

I saw, at Autozone, valve stem extensions that screw onto the existing valve stem. However, based on what's been said, there may not be enough valve stem sticking out to allow screwing the extension onto them.


----------

